# Pt 709



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Any idea of a release date?


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Supposedly December '08. (according to the sales office) I hope to be the first kid on my block to own one too! :smt001


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

The gun could be a big item for Taurus. I'm just surprised it's single action only.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> The gun could be a big item for Taurus. I'm just surprised it's single action only.


I got the impression the trigger would be Glock like, which is fine with me. I never have warmed up to the SA/DA mode, and prefer the trigger pull to be uniform with each pull.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

RUT said:


> I got the impression the trigger would be Glock like, which is fine with me. I never have warmed up to the SA/DA mode, and prefer the trigger pull to be uniform with each pull.


I agree, the gun would appear to be a striker fired safe action pistol and that (along with DAO), would make more sense for the role this gun is looking to fill - the single stack Glock carry gun that doesn't exist.

However, the Taurus website says the gun is SAO. Here's the link:

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=611&category=Pistol

The specifications list on the right of the page says the action is SA. Of course this could also mean safe action. But in the product description it says clearly the gun is "single action only"

Websites have been known to be wrong but as of now that's what I have to go by - the manufacturer's own website.


----------

